# Cleaning hottop drum



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Evening guys, has anyone found a really good solid way to get coffee oils off a hottop coffee drum. Got mine second hand so just giving it a little scrub up. it was sat in a pulee cafe solution for nearly an hour which did loosen some but still plenty of ingrained thick black stuff left,any ideas? Oh and i sat with a brush scrubbing it off dipping then scrubbing dipping then scrubbing.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I used to put the whole drum submerged in strong Puly & boiling water & leave overnight.

The oils seem to flake off & it takes a fair bit of scrubbing to remove the flakes.

Obviously wash off & dry afterwards


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks @ronsil i was tempted to try over night but was told a while ago that pulee cafe can be brutal on metal work so thought id double check thank you


----------

